# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  οικονομικα 90αρια πιατα με υπερπεριστρεφομενη βαση

## mojiro

η βαση που εχουν γυρναει πανω κατω και δεν χρειαζεται
να την βαζουμε πλεον αναποδα μεχρι να δουμε πως μας
βολευει καλυτερα.

τα πιατα κοστιζουν 25 ευρα και το μαγαζι ειναι κατω απο
την πλατεια στην αγιου κωνσταντινου.

περισσοτερα info θα στειλω στο email για τα ecomerse το
απογευμα.

----------


## eaggelidis

Φώτο έχουμε ?

----------


## mojiro

χμμμ, οχι ακομα θα ζητησω απο τον vasilis3 που εχει ενα σετ
αν μπορει να φωτογραφησει τη βαση.

----------


## FIREBALL

Και η βάση είναι σιδερένια όπως και το πιάτο φυσικά.

----------


## socrates

Μπορείς να δημοσιεύσεις αυτήν την πληροφορία σε οδηγό αγοράς.
Απλά στέλνεις ένα mail στους διαχειριστές του οδηγού και αυτοί το πέρνανε μαζί με τα άλλα.
---


Προσοχή... Δεν αρκεί μόνο η βάση να επιτρέπει στο πιάτο να μετακινείται με αρκετές μοίρες πάνω και κάτω. Πρέπει να υπολογίσεις και τον ιστό πάνω στον οποίο θα στηριχτεί το πιάτο. Όσο μεγαλύτερο σε διάμετρο το πιάτο τόσο πιο πολύ πρέπει να απέχει η στήριξη της βάσης του από το ίδιο.

Θα φτιάξω ένα πρόχειρο σχήμα, για να είναι πιο κατανοητό.

----------


## socrates

Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η απόσταση a τόσο μεγαλύτερη κλήση μπορεί να δωθεί στο πιάτο χωρίς να ενοχλεί ο ιστός.

Όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το πιάτο σε διάμετρο τόσο μικρότερη κάθετη κίνηση (πάνω κάτω) επιτρέπει, άρα τόσο μεγαλύτερη πρέπει να είναι η απόσταση a.

Φυσικά πρέπει να γίνει επιλογή σε πιάτα που επιτρέπουν κλήση και στις βάσεις τους.

----------


## jstiva

> Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η απόσταση a τόσο μεγαλύτερη κλήση μπορεί να δωθεί στο πιάτο χωρίς να ενοχλεί ο ιστός.
> 
> Όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το πιάτο σε διάμετρο τόσο μικρότερη κάθετη κίνηση (πάνω κάτω) επιτρέπει, άρα τόσο μεγαλύτερη πρέπει να είναι η απόσταση a.
> 
> Φυσικά πρέπει να γίνει επιλογή σε πιάτα που επιτρέπουν κλήση και στις βάσεις τους.


  ::   ::  Πώς φαίνονται οι άνθρωποι που έχουν παιδευτεί και έχουν περάσει "λούκι" για να στήσουν κόμβο....

----------


## racer

Όχι δεν παιδεύτηκε και τόσο, αλλα είναι οργανωμένος και διαβαστερός  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::  Άλλος παιδεύτικε και ήταν μαζί του...  ::  
Θα δείτε πολύ σύντομα φωτό...

----------


## socrates

Αχεμ! Ηλία (με το συμπάθειο) δεν ξέρεις αν πεδεύτηκα και πόσο. Εσύ είσαι στην Αγγλία!
Περισσότερο καιρό έχω φάει σε άλλες ταράτσες παρά στην δικιά μου. Πάντως αυτές είναι γνώσεις που δεν μαθαίνεις σε βιβλία!

----------


## lefterisstamatoulis

Το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί γνωρίζετε αν πουλάει και ξεχωριστές βάσεις για πιάτα? Δηλαδή το υποστηρικτικό κομμάτι του πιάτου χωρίς την επιφάνεια ανάκλασης. Θέλω κάτι τέτοιο για offset πιάτο 1.10μ. 

Παίζει τίποτα?  ::   ::

----------


## SV1EOD

> Το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί γνωρίζετε αν πουλάει και ξεχωριστές βάσεις για πιάτα? Δηλαδή το υποστηρικτικό κομμάτι του πιάτου χωρίς την επιφάνεια ανάκλασης. Θέλω κάτι τέτοιο για offset πιάτο 1.10μ. 
> 
> Παίζει τίποτα?



Δεν νομίζω ότι πωλούνται χωριστά βάσεις. Πρέπει να πηγαίνουν σετ(αφού ή βάση κουμπώνει στο πιάτο σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία, τα οποία δεν είναι τα ίδια για όλα τις μάρκες και δεν συζητάμε καν για διαφορετικά μεγέθη). Το πιάτο που έχεις τι πρόβλημα έχει και ψάχνεις για βάση?

----------


## ngia

To πιατάκι αυτό στις 20μοιρες περίπου βρίσκει στον ιστό, σύμφωνα με την ένδειξη που έχει πάνω. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να δει ορίζοντα το βάζουμε πάνω πάνω στον ιστό και ανάποδα ή εναλακτικά βάζουμε ένα U στον ιστό ώστε να μπορέσει να πάρει κλίση.

----------


## lefterisstamatoulis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lefterisstamatoulis
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί γνωρίζετε αν πουλάει και ξεχωριστές βάσεις για πιάτα? Δηλαδή το υποστηρικτικό κομμάτι του πιάτου χωρίς την επιφάνεια ανάκλασης. Θέλω κάτι τέτοιο για offset πιάτο 1.10μ. 
> 
> Παίζει τίποτα?  
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι πωλούνται χωριστά βάσεις. Πρέπει να πηγαίνουν σετ(αφού ή βάση κουμπώνει στο πιάτο σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία, τα οποία δεν είναι τα ίδια για όλα τις μάρκες και δεν συζητάμε καν για διαφορετικά μεγέθη). Το πιάτο που έχεις τι πρόβλημα έχει και ψάχνεις για βάση?


Το δικό μου είχε πλαστική βάση και έσπασε. Είναι κρίμα να το πετάξω αφού η επιφάνεια δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα. ..Δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να πουλάει για οποιαδήποτε μάρκα και να κάνω καμιά πατέντα να κουμπώσει και να έρθει στη θέση του το μπράτσο??

----------


## gekos

μπορω να έχω και εγω τα στοιχεία του μαγαζιού αυτού θελω 5 κομματια αλλα να μπορεί να μου τα στείλει χανιά σ΄ευχαριστώ

----------


## zafevolution

Τελικά τι έγινε με αυτό το θέμα?

----------


## ngia

Επειδή πήρα ένα τέτοιο επαναλαμβάνω:




> To πιατάκι αυτό στις 20μοιρες περίπου βρίσκει στον ιστό, σύμφωνα με την ένδειξη που έχει πάνω. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να δει ορίζοντα το βάζουμε πάνω πάνω στον ιστό και ανάποδα ή εναλακτικά βάζουμε ένα U στον ιστό ώστε να μπορέσει να πάρει κλίση.

----------

